# cree led torches from costco



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well ive found these today in costco

they are very good little torches

they have cree led bulbs in them ,which are a very good and bright led

just been outside and took a piccy of swirls if i could,also have a little video

ill put a video on later tonight in the garden when its darker
the best bit is
they are in uk and they were just under £17 with the vat

so one for house one for work and one for swirl spotting

ive also a led lenser and they feel as well made as that ,but not as expensive,cant really go wrong for this price though










the video in daylight





and in the dark not the best video ,the little wall at the end of garden is approx 100ft from house


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

3 for £17 :doublesho

Good spot


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

This is a slightly better spot for those without costco card

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-LED-...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item27bda6aed4


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This is a slightly better spot for those without costco card
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-LED-...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item27bda6aed4


Definitely going to get one of these!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If it is not the one I have it is very similar. It does the job very well.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I read about these on another forum I go on, 

Are these the ones that have the red LED battery level indicator?

I understand if they are, the battery life is not great at all, not something that can be kept in the glove box for emergencies


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought some from Costco a few years ago.

Great little powerful torches.

DON'T leave the batteries in for to long as they may leak !!!!!!!!!

Human error (me), not product.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

npinks said:


> I read about these on another forum I go on,
> 
> Are these the ones that have the red LED battery level indicator?
> 
> I understand if they are, the battery life is not great at all, not something that can be kept in the glove box for emergencies


no nothing like that
even comes with some duracell


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This is a slightly better spot for those without costco card
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-LED-...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item27bda6aed4





Andy from Sandy said:


> If it is not the one I have it is very similar. It does the job very well.


i've posted a few times on that particular torch :thumb:

great little torch.

good ebay seller aswell.. quick shipment.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Costco never seem to be identical in their pricing, used to think they were, until read people buying the aluminium jack for around £80 inc vat.

These are under £15 inc vat in Coscto Aberdeen today


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I posted about these a while back they are very good all mine are still going. Well except for the one I left in a roof space but hey ho. Real good value for money feel great in the hand and DO work


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

GJM said:


> Costco never seem to be identical in their pricing, used to think they were, until read people buying the aluminium jack for around £80 inc vat.
> 
> These are under £15 inc vat in Coscto Aberdeen today


I got the aluminium jack the other week from Gateshead Costco for £60!!!


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Speaking of Costco, just found out the mrs is eligible so went down on Sunday, 36 pack of the yellow eurow microfibre cloths was about £11.50 in the Leeds one, seemed like a good bargain to me compared with other places I've seen them.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

tommy2 said:


> speaking of costco, just found out the mrs is eligible so went down on sunday, 36 pack of the yellow eurow microfibre cloths was about £11.50 in the leeds one, seemed like a good bargain to me compared with other places i've seen them.


they have been on offer at sheff recently for 10 £


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

XTR said:


> I got the aluminium jack the other week from Gateshead Costco for £60!!!


Nice one, much cheapness, I know when they first got them in a few year back they were around 80 inc vat at our local store, then they vanished and in came the big beast at around £60.

Eventually another Aluminium appeared again, this time is always seemed to be just over £100 with the vat but lots of people around the uk had been picking it up at around 80 inc vat.

They all seem to be out of stock at most places so you were lucky to get one or maybe your branch have loads?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I own a led lenser P7 and i love it, but i've found some nice cheap cree led torch on ebay. Are they any good or are just "made in china crap"?

240 lumen
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-Q5-W...rnsTorches&hash=item4aaeba2824#ht_2215wt_1106

300 lumen
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-LED-...rnsTorches&hash=item3f0d60ffb9#ht_3359wt_1106


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I have bought 3 torches from deal extreme out in China. The first was rubbish, and so I demanded a replacement. It was a painful returns process, but on principle, I went through it all, even though the whole thing including postage only cost me about £8. Second one arrived and worked as advertised, so i thought my first duff one was just bad luck.

Bought one like the one in your first link and it stopped working, so I stripped it, had a fiddle, worked out where the loose connection was, and now it's ok again, but I don't trust it.

I then bought an LED Lenser P7, which is the answer.

You get what you pay for. Otherwise, if this cheap tat was any good, the company would stop making LED Lensers that cost 10 times the amount, because no-one would need to buy them.

I would say this. If it's just going to live in a glovebox or a kitchen drawer, and you are just having it knock around as a spare, then fine, save some cash, but if you need a torch that works first time, every time, then you need to spend a little more money on something half-decent.

HTH, Russ


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> I have bought 3 torches from deal extreme out in China. The first was rubbish, and so I demanded a replacement. It was a painful returns process, but on principle, I went through it all, even though the whole thing including postage only cost me about £8. Second one arrived and worked as advertised, so i thought my first duff one was just bad luck.
> 
> Bought one like the one in your first link and it stopped working, so I stripped it, had a fiddle, worked out where the loose connection was, and now it's ok again, but I don't trust it.
> 
> ...


I've already got a P7 Led lenser, i don't mind to spend more money on well built tools but i've ordered both of the torchs 240lm and 300lm just to try them. There is someone here on DW that actually use the 240lm version and if i'm luky i'll have at least one that actually works


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got the P7 and use it everday at work, great torch, best I've ever owned but it does go through batteries quite quickly.


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

I purchased these, very good for the money, i can't fault them

www.amazon.co.uk/Rolson-Tools-61760...XNBM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317070965&sr=8-1

Graham


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

These links may be of use  ...

http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/

http://www.taclight.co.uk/

http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This is a slightly better spot for those without costco card
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-LED-...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item27bda6aed4


I've noticed these have gone up by a quid but are they worth the money, how long do they last with occasional use? I'm not after it for a swirl spotter but walking the dogs and when working on the car etc.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> I've noticed these have gone up by a quid but are they worth the money, how long do they last with occasional use? I'm not after it for a swirl spotter but walking the dogs and when working on the car etc.


I've got a couple of those torch from honk kong, i'll post my thoughts as soon they arrive.


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

Just had notice from Costco of an offer on these - *£3.50* off valid from 10.10 - 30.10

So that brings them down to £12.58 Incl Vat


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry for the thread revival but any updates on the ebay torches?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

tangledmonkey said:


> Sorry for the thread revival but any updates on the ebay torches?


I've bought cheap cree led and i'm very happy about them.

You could look at http://www.banggood.com/ or http://www.aliexpress.com/home2.html

Better price and services than ebay


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

ercapoccia said:


> I've bought cheap cree led and i'm very happy about them.
> 
> You could look at http://www.banggood.com/ or http://www.aliexpress.com/home2.html
> 
> Better price and services than ebay


Thanks for the links mate, putting an order in with banggood today 

Getting a 1600L one as well for some reason :/ camping maybe lol?


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've ordered one of these for swirl spotting, and one of these babys for general use, camping etc.

I'll report back when they arrive and let you guys know


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

tangledmonkey said:


> I've ordered one of these for swirl spotting, and one of these babys for general use, camping etc.
> 
> I'll report back when they arrive and let you guys know


thanks just got one of these:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This is a slightly better spot for those without costco card
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-LED-...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item27bda6aed4


Can't find them at that price....


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

chrisc said:


> thanks just got one of these:thumb:


Which one did you get? Do you mean you just ordered or its just arrived?

Well impressed with the prices! Dont mind waiting a bit longer, I'm off camping next friday though so I'm hoping they come before then!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> Can't find them at that price....


Have a look here mate


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Think I'm having a trip to costco tonight, need some microfibres and led torch


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.thisisitstores.co.uk/flyeye_7_torch.html

This is what i use


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

tangledmonkey said:


> Have a look here mate


Have you used them before?


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> Have you used them before?


I ordered one thismorning so I'll let you know how it is when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

tangledmonkey said:


> Which one did you get? Do you mean you just ordered or its just arrived?
> 
> Well impressed with the prices! Dont mind waiting a bit longer, I'm off camping next friday though so I'm hoping they come before then!


No was saying thanks to the link what was labeled THESE so orderd one today for walking dog:thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

chrisc said:


> No was saying thanks to the link what was labeled THESE so orderd one today for walking dog:thumb:


Ahhh nice one, did you go for the big one or the small one? Just looked at the small one again, says out of stock :/ hope it wasn't when I ordered mine!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

the big one:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I have this one, it is great for swirl and hologram spotting, even better than my led lenser p7.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> I've bought cheap cree led and i'm very happy about them.
> 
> You could look at http://www.banggood.com/ or http://www.aliexpress.com/home2.html
> 
> Better price and services than ebay


Some good stuff there and free worldwide shipping!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

tangledmonkey said:


> Ahhh nice one, did you go for the big one or the small one? Just looked at the small one again, says out of stock :/ hope it wasn't when I ordered mine!


Got it today looks good just wait for it to get dark now


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Get some photos mate as I like the look of these. Did you have any customs to pay?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Get some photos mate as I like the look of these. Did you have any customs to pay?


will do and no just $8 wrote on back as computer bits


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've just returned from a weekends camping, lovely weather for it too! Kat thought I'd update on the torches I ordered from banggood. Theyre both amazing torches! Had a few fellow campers ask me where they were from!

Haven't used them for swirl spotting yet but I'll update when I do!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

tangledmonkey said:


> I've just returned from a weekends camping, lovely weather for it too! Kat thought I'd update on the torches I ordered from banggood. Theyre both amazing torches! Had a few fellow campers ask me where they were from!
> 
> Haven't used them for swirl spotting yet but I'll update when I do!


Should have taken some night photos to show the light and the distance.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> Should have taken some night photos to show the light and the distance.


Ahh yeah I should of! I'll do it one night and upload the pics


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry to bump the thread but I'm going to order a torch from Bang Good, probably this one http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-P...light-Torch-5-Modes-p-40265.html?currency=GBP

I have a question about the battery. It says to use 18650. Now I think this is the same size as an AA battery but has a higher capacity. Does everyone who's bought one of these torches use an AA battery or the other one and does it make a difference to the amount of light outputted?


----------



## ben5 (Aug 23, 2012)

18650 is a 3.7V li-ion battery and not like an AA


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

18650 battery size is bigger than AA battery


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

18mm diameter
65mm length

Hence 18650 

Comparison between AA & 18650

upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...-battery.jpg/373px-Liion-18650-AA-battery.jpg


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

So I'd need a new charger as well then? I think I might just find a torch that takes AA/AAA batteries, seems less hassle.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> So I'd need a new charger as well then? I think I might just find a torch that takes AA/AAA batteries, seems less hassle.


Get yourself on ebay and search Cree Q5 i think it is

Ive just got one for 4.90 odd and its AAA batteries!

Can take either the big ones mentioned or AAA in the plastic cradle you get

Even comes with a 3/4" sort of size extension piece for the body of the torch so that it can take the big batteries mentioned


----------

